# Need 30,000 t-shirts printed



## Kamloops (Feb 2, 2008)

I am working on a deal where I may have an order from a very large beverage company to co-brand 30,000 of my shirts.

Can anyone give me any suggestions on where I would buy and have 30,000 shirts printed with one of my designs? Mulitple colors.

What kind of costs would I be looking at to have 30,000 shirts done.

I am very new at the t-shirt business so any help is very much appreciated.

I am Located in Kamloops BC Canada


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

China. PM details and I'll get you a quote.


----------



## Kamloops (Feb 2, 2008)

My inbox is not full anymore if anyone pm'ed me


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Would suggest you contact a contract screen printer w/ an automatic press. There are several wholesalers that you could obtain the shirts from. It can be done overseas also, but then you really lose control over the process, and shipping 30,000 shirts would eat up any savings you would get by going overseas. Also, turn around time w/ overseas becomes an issue, and also what happens if the shirts get held up getting thru customs. Best to deal as local to your area as possible. PM me if you need names of wholesalers, and any other info you need.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't know about Kamloops, but I am sure there are 100s of screenprinters here in Vancouver who would love to help you out. Get quite a few quotes and look at some examples of their printing to see if they can do what you want.

Word of advice - Before you print 30,000, check your spelling in your design VERY carefully, and have a printed proof made (an actual shirt printed). It will cost you a little to have only one shirt printed, but believe me it will be worth it.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, Yes, Yes. Get a proof printed, and have customer sign off that everything is correct. Also, make sure you get a properly authorized Purchase Order from this company; make sure the person signing is authorized to order, get a firm in hand date also.
Also, set your payment terms going in. It's not uncommon on a job this size to ask for an upfront payment of 1/3 the cost of the order, and perhaps 1/3 upon signing off on the proof prior to production. The final 1/3 can be billed on net 30 days terms, but get some payment up front, if at all possible. These things are always negotiable, and should be part of the Purchase Order.
Also, make sure whatever logo you're printing belongs to that Company, and their not using someone's else logo that you will need permission to print. Move slowly & with caution; this is the type of deal that looks great on the outside, but can contain a lot of twists & turns, sometimes leaving you stuck w/ 30,000 shirts. If this custome seems to be in a real rush, or give you a short lead time, then best to pass. Understand that there are a lot of things here (securing the stock, artwork & proofs, printing time, etc) that are totally out of your hands, so you'll need to stay on top of every step.
Also, you won't make much profit per shirt, so .10 to .15 per shirt profit after ALL your costs would be resonable. That's still $3,000-$4,500, and there are many printers out there who would really "kill" to get this kind of deal, so don't get greedy on your pricing. I bid on a deal for 3,000 white tees w/ a 3 color left pocket, 3 color rear, using a FOL Beefy t/shirt that cost wholesale $1.60, and got beat on a bid price of $2.60. Basically the printer made $1.00 per shirt, and that included the shirt, and the printing. Still for a printer w/ an auto press, $3,000 for a couple days work is not bad.


----------



## Kamloops (Feb 2, 2008)

The artwork is all original and owned by us. I am not going to be ordering yet but may need to in the near future so am trying to find out what kind of costs and time frame and who can handle a large order like this.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

First, contact some of the mills direct: I believe Gildan is in Canada. You may be able to purchase direct from them.
If not, then start looking up wholesalers...those in Canada would be better. Call some freight lines to find out costs in moving that quantity of shirts from the wholesalers to a printer, and then again from the printer to customer.
Start lining up possible printers. Open the phone book, look up on the net, start making some calls & trips to see what printer can handle this quantity, how long will it take, costs, etc. Start doing your homework now, so that when it comes time for the order, you're ready to move.


----------



## Slydaug (Sep 6, 2007)

fdsales said:


> Would suggest you contact a contract screen printer w/ an automatic press. There are several wholesalers that you could obtain the shirts from. It can be done overseas also, but then you really lose control over the process, and shipping 30,000 shirts would eat up any savings you would get by going overseas. Also, turn around time w/ overseas becomes an issue, and also what happens if the shirts get held up getting thru customs. Best to deal as local to your area as possible. PM me if you need names of wholesalers, and any other info you need.


Good Advice!
Slydaug


----------



## ROB13grey (May 8, 2008)

If you can get me teh art and some more information. I can get you a quote today. let me know.


----------



## BusinessGirly (Dec 3, 2007)

fdsales said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes. Get a proof printed, and have customer sign off that everything is correct. Also, make sure you get a properly authorized Purchase Order from this company; make sure the person signing is authorized to order, get a firm in hand date also.
> Also, set your payment terms going in. It's not uncommon on a job this size to ask for an upfront payment of 1/3 the cost of the order, and perhaps 1/3 upon signing off on the proof prior to production. The final 1/3 can be billed on net 30 days terms, but get some payment up front, if at all possible. These things are always negotiable, and should be part of the Purchase Order.
> Also, make sure whatever logo you're printing belongs to that Company, and their not using someone's else logo that you will need permission to print. Move slowly & with caution; this is the type of deal that looks great on the outside, but can contain a lot of twists & turns, sometimes leaving you stuck w/ 30,000 shirts. If this custome seems to be in a real rush, or give you a short lead time, then best to pass. Understand that there are a lot of things here (securing the stock, artwork & proofs, printing time, etc) that are totally out of your hands, so you'll need to stay on top of every step.
> Also, you won't make much profit per shirt, so .10 to .15 per shirt profit after ALL your costs would be resonable. That's still $3,000-$4,500, and there are many printers out there who would really "kill" to get this kind of deal, so don't get greedy on your pricing. I bid on a deal for 3,000 white tees w/ a 3 color left pocket, 3 color rear, using a FOL Beefy t/shirt that cost wholesale $1.60, and got beat on a bid price of $2.60. Basically the printer made $1.00 per shirt, and that included the shirt, and the printing. Still for a printer w/ an auto press, $3,000 for a couple days work is not bad.


Read this again, it's very good advice, namely the part about getting samples approved. 30,000 shirts with a mistake or a typo will set your wallet back to 1979.


----------



## 3mrhythm (Apr 27, 2008)

lol i wish i could print 30,000 shirts.. lol gotta be some good profit in that lol


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

If you have an automatic press, it could be a decent profit. Problem is, most printers w/ an auto press would print this job for .50 per shirt, just to make the $15,000.
In my 23 years, I have bid on several jobs like this, never getting any of them, as people were just "shopping"...."OK, lets start w/ 5,000 tees, and your price is the same, right???" is what I would get.


----------



## 3mrhythm (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah.. TK's (tire kickers)


----------



## Promotech (May 20, 2008)

Hi Mike,

as you have written, you are quite new in the business, you should be very careful bidding on such a big order. When you make your offer, base it on a calculation with a safe production way, means from a producer you are sure everything works. 
With such big numbers on the horizon many people tend to quote based on more risky production or sourcing ways to get costs down and be more competitive. But if you get the order and something goes wrong later on, you probably need deep pockets .

wish you good luck for that project.


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

Try nextshirt.com they are in canada and have a auto press and they are strickly contract printers.If you call them talk to Greg he is the owner.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Ill print the tees on my Manual press. 

I can cancel my gym membership, for sure!

Hahaha


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Go big or go broke. We'll knock em down. 3 weeks production time depending on if shirts are front and back or just one sided. PM me for a quote. Shipping from NC to you would be a monster though. Might try to find somebody closer to you.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

out da box said:


> Shipping from NC to you would be a monster though.


Not necessarily. Check with a freight broker. Generally, the more flexibility you have, the lower the price. They will find someone who is "deadheading" (returning with an empty truck) on your route. It can be amazingly inexpensive.


----------

